# Makita 4014NV Blower remove broken fan



## zillah (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi

I am looking to replace broken fan (Item number 9 in the link below) for makita 4014NV blower


```
hxxp://xxx.ereplacementparts.com/makita-4014nv-blower-parts-c-97_16559_230.html
```
But I could not remove it , any advise how can I do that ?

Thanks

please replace hxxp with http

and replace xxx with www

I could not post the direct link because I have got less than 10 posts


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Will this work? Makita 4014NV Parts List and Diagram : eReplacementparts.com I got to it by highlighting repla===and includinghtml. I could navigat to it. Looks that you may have to order one. Doesn't look as it would be to hard. 
Welcome to Router Forums. Please tell us where you are from. Enjoy the forum


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Zillah

Looks like the type that needs a puller (J hook type) to get it off,look on the fan for some threaded holes/holes.....to put the puller in place.........or look for the tinnerman push on cap type under the fan..or a Allen set screw holding it in place........
stem the type you can sometimes see on small wagon wheels ...
see item part number 9

Makita 4014NV Parts List and Diagram : eReplacementparts.com
eReplacementparts.com : Fan 110 [241888-1] - $8.39


=======


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Item 10 is a pan head screw that appears to hold it in place.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike 

Your right item number 10 

========


----------



## zillah (Jun 21, 2009)

> Item 10 is a pan head screw that appears to hold it in place.


I did remove that but still I could not remove the fan.




> to put the puller in place......


I can not find the prope place to fit a puller ,,,,,,,might be there are different type of puller please suggetc one (online picture)

Please see the actual fan for my Makita 
hxxp://img13.imageshack.us/i/panoramaszo.jpg/


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It sounds like there's a burr on the shaft. You'll probably have to clamp the armature, with suitable packing, in the vice and rotate the fan to and fro whilst applying upward pressure.


----------



## zillah (Jun 21, 2009)

> You'll probably have to clamp the armature, with suitable packing,


The problem I can not hold of the armature


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What I had in mind was a block of hardwood, drill a hole with a forstner bit close to the diameter of the armature, cut the block in two, place one half each side of the armature and clamp into the vice. If you don't have a suitable forstner bit use a jig, scroll or band saw and if you don't have any of these, don't worry, drill a series of holes close together then knock out the centre with a sharp chisel. There is always a way Zillah.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi zillah


see below

pullers that will do the job ▼
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=5469
others ▼
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=30305
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=4876

==



zillah said:


> I did remove that but still I could not remove the fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Any luck getting the fan off that shaft ?

If you fill out your location in the "profile" section, I might be able to direct you to a phone number that will aid you in the removal.

I see that you have posted on at least three forums, seeking the easiest solution to your problem. Removing the fan is not a difficult process, especially if it is to be replaced. Post up your location so that members can assist you appropriately.

Here is a directory of Makita service centers in Australia:Makita Service Centers A phone call to your local service center might bring results.


----------



## zillah (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks guys for these inputs


----------

